# Lightweight, Compact Saw



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I also have the smaller Ryobi saw to go along with my 12" slider. The blade does a pretty good job, but just to see, I put a high tooth count Diablo, thin kerf blade on and it does a real good job. I made a small base for it and I can hang it on the wall out of the way. Just my opinion.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like it was a worthwhile purchase


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds good… If it Fits, wear it…


----------



## R_Stad (May 9, 2013)

I just layed some new flooring in my kitchen. It was a variable width pattern of 6,7,8" boards (real wood). My 10" miter saw not big enough. That little ryobi worked just fine for that application.


----------

